# hochwertiger 4 Kanal Repeater für Modbus RTU gesucht



## ducati (4 März 2022)

ich bräuchte einen ordentlichen repeater für Modbus RTU.

Master wäre eine Siemens PtP-Karte 6ES7541-1AB00-0AB0
Vom Schaltschrank will ich dann mit 3 galvanisch getrennten Strängen in verschiedene Anlagenteile abgehen. An der Stelle such ich einen ordentlichen Repeater mit 4 Kanälen.

Kann jemand etwas empfehlen, muss nicht billig sein, eher im Gegenteil, soll ordentlich und ohne Sorgen funktionieren.

Danke.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (4 März 2022)

Hallo ducati

ich kenne nur die von Advantech   RS485 Hub.

Gibts auch von anderen Lieferanten.


----------



## ducati (4 März 2022)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Hallo ducati
> 
> ich kenne nur die von Advantech   RS485 Hub.
> 
> Gibts auch von anderen Lieferanten.


Hast Du da nen Typ oder Bestellnummer?


----------



## Ing_Lupo (4 März 2022)

z.B  K 7513  über  Janitza ist der teuerste.

Gibts auch bei ICP DAS deutlich günstiger.


----------



## Wincctia (4 März 2022)

Die haben wir im Einsatz sind recht unauffällig bis jetzt weis aber nicht was die Kosten https://ipc2u.de/catalog/industriel...rter-und-repeater/rs-485-interface-splitters/


----------



## ducati (21 März 2022)

vielen Dank schonmal,

da unser Einkäufer jetzt ne falsche (RS232) PtP-Karte bestellt hat, bräuchte ich jetzt einen Umsetzer von RS232 auf RS485 am besten mit Repeaterfunktionalität auf 3 Stränge.

Hat da auch jemand eine Idee, soll mit Modbus RTU funktionieren und ungefähr 20 Slaves (3x8)

Danke.


----------



## PN/DP (21 März 2022)

Brauchst Du da jetzt 20 Umsetzer RS232/RS485?
Warum brauchst Du Repeater? Warum brauchst Du 3 getrennte Stränge RS485? Wie lang werden die Stränge?

Harald


----------



## ducati (21 März 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Brauchst Du da jetzt 20 Umsetzer RS232/RS485?


nee, nur einen


PN/DP schrieb:


> Warum brauchst Du Repeater?


weil ich die Leitungslänge nicht weiss


PN/DP schrieb:


> Warum brauchst Du 3 getrennte Stränge RS485?


um eventuellen Ärger auf einen Strang zu begrenzen


PN/DP schrieb:


> Wie lang werden die Stränge?


weiss ich noch nicht, evtl. 3x 150m


PN/DP schrieb:


> Harald



Sind 3 Etagen a 8 Modbus-Slaves, die 3 Etagen sollen halt galvanisch voneinander getrennt werden.

also:


```
CM PtP RS 232 HF -> Umsetzer RS 232 -> 3x RS485 -> 8x Modbus RTU-Slave (150m)
                                                -> 8x Modbus RTU-Slave (150m)
                                                -> 8x Modbus RTU-Slave (150m)
```

hab gesehn von ipc2u gibts sowas: https://ipc2u.de/catalog/i-7520u4 hat da jemand Erfahrung mit dem Teil bezüglich Modbus-RTU?


----------

